# Notice to Members - Swearing



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Dear Members

It has been brought to our attention that quite a lot of swearing going on in the forum in places inappropriate. While we strive to not censor this forum due to the nature as well as the wonderful members that post, we ask kindly if you could choose modified words when discussing in certain threads. There are other places on this forum (under "Rants and Raves, Cursin, Bitchin, Complaining, Biting, Spitting and Whinin" forum) that were setup to "let it all out" and to "tell us how you really feel".

Please note to Members that a few choice words is fine, but continuously cursing in certain forums will have the post deleted by a moderator with the note of "strong language" or "tone" as the reason. We hope you understand our decision due to the many guests as well as other members that browse the forum.

Moderators, please, regardless of the member, status, friendship or any status, please exercise this rule as often and as needed to help keep the forum at bay and running smoothly as well as to promote organization and new and existing membership.

Thank everyone for a wonderful forum as well as your understanding.

ADMIN


----------

